# Pinarello 4:13 - '08 Madone - Colnago?



## trek5200cs (May 4, 2006)

I am ready to upgrade from an '01 Trek Madone 5200 to a nicer steed. I was originally considering a new '08 Madone 5.2 or Cannondale Synapse SL3. But one of my favorite LBS invited me to check out a Pinarello FP5. The frame was one size too small, so they offered a ride on a 4:13 that was my size. The Pinarello 4:13 was tricked out with Campy Chorus, Campy Euros wheels, Campy Carbon Cranks, Deda Newton Stem, Deda Bars, Carbon Seatpost etc. It blew me away. OMG! I also rode a Colnago CLX that was very smooth, but not quite as exciting. So I am now considering a bike that is around $5K, but there's nothing on it I would feel the need to upgrade. Either ever, or for a looooong time. The 4:13 is the team color and it's just freaking awesome looking, and it handles so much faster and better than my trust old Trek. I still need to give the new '08 Madone a test ride to satisfy my curiosity. But is it even in the same league as the Pinarello, or maybe the frame is actually lighter and better than the entry level Pinarello Carbon?

I am mostly a recreational/fitness rider and do mostly 30 - 50 mile rides, an occasional annual century. I'm 50, and want a comfortable ride, I never race, but I do like to bomb down the hills at 40+ mph.

So ....Just how good is the Pinarello 4:13 with the Campy parts, wheels and other high end components?

Should I consider the Madone 6.5? And where does the Colnago CLX fit into the scheme of things? I am really interested in full carbon frames only. Still, light, but comfort are my criteria, not to mention I want to fit well and feel great over the typical distances I like to ride.

Thanks for any input, feedback or reports from those who own or have test ridden a 4:13 and what did you compare it to? Gary


----------



## mick wolfe (Feb 15, 2004)

trek5200cs said:


> I am ready to upgrade from an '01 Trek Madone 5200 to a nicer steed. I was originally considering a new '08 Madone 5.2 or Cannondale Synapse SL3. But one of my favorite LBS invited me to check out a Pinarello FP5. The frame was one size too small, so they offered a ride on a 4:13 that was my size. The Pinarello 4:13 was tricked out with Campy Chorus, Campy Euros wheels, Campy Carbon Cranks, Deda Newton Stem, Deda Bars, Carbon Seatpost etc. It blew me away. OMG! I also rode a Colnago CLX that was very smooth, but not quite as exciting. So I am now considering a bike that is around $5K, but there's nothing on it I would feel the need to upgrade. Either ever, or for a looooong time. The 4:13 is the team color and it's just freaking awesome looking, and it handles so much faster and better than my trust old Trek. I still need to give the new '08 Madone a test ride to satisfy my curiosity. But is it even in the same league as the Pinarello, or maybe the frame is actually lighter and better than the entry level Pinarello Carbon?
> 
> I am mostly a recreational/fitness rider and do mostly 30 - 50 mile rides, an occasional annual century. I'm 50, and want a comfortable ride, I never race, but I do like to bomb down the hills at 40+ mph.
> 
> ...


Well,now that you mentioned it, I did test ride a CLX the same day I tested a Galileo. A LOOK 555 was in the mix as well. The Galileo was the least expensive of the bunch and TO ME , had the best all around road feel. It is probably one of the only bikes I've ever tested that I felt immediately at ease with its handling characteristics. The others felt "nervous" by comparison.
I can't speak for the Madone, but after owning a 5200, Trek is pretty much at the bottom of my shopping list. That said, the new Madone is probably a completely different animal for sure.


----------



## t262m (Aug 7, 2007)

My wife and I both have 4:13s. they are fantastic and we love them. That said they are by no means the lightest carbon frames around. I'm sure the new Madones are lighter. Mine is also very stiff, maybe because its small (46cm compact), so its not the smoothest ride around, but it handles like a dream and when you step on the pedals you get instant feedback. It is a race bike and it rides and handles like a race bike. Mine is the team color and my wifes is the pink. her bike is the talk of all the group rides and everyone always remembers the girl on the pink Pinarello that dropped them. I'm biased, but on pure bling and good looks nothing beats a Pinarello, with a nice Campy group of course.


----------



## trek5200cs (May 4, 2006)

Well I test rode an '08 Madone 5.5 today. It was light, quick, response and very smooth. It had much less road 'feel' than the Pinarello 4:13. It was nice, but uninspiring whereas the Pinarello/Campy 4:13 was more fun to ride. Maybe it was the emotional attachment I had to the 4:13, but I doubt it. It just felt more like a purebred. The Pini had a lot more road feel but still felt comfortable. I only wonder if that will equate to fatigue after a long period in the saddle? (My LBS did however invited me to take it for a couple hour ride to see how I feel in familiar surroundings. (I really like this LBS. They are awesome) Bottom line, the Pinarello 4:13 got me really excited and felt wonderful. It has much faster steering that I also wonder if I would consider 'twitchy' or would I just call it 'responsive?' In any event, I really like the dealer with the 4:13 and I would feel great about working with him as well. I think I'm going to bite the bullet on the '07 4;13 with Campy Chorus/deda newton stem/Deda Bars/ Carbon Chorus crank/Campy Eurus wheels, Pinarello 'flite' saddle.


----------



## unagidon (Jun 16, 2007)

I ended up picking a Look 555 over a Madone 5.2 for basically the same reason you mentioned - lack of "road feel" and a somewhat uninspiring ride, although definitely extremely comfortable and stiff. The way I saw it - I typically don't ride more than 40 miles anyone ride. I decided to go for fun over comfort and on any longer rides, I'll just suck it up.


----------



## cycleboyco (Oct 6, 2007)

trek5200cs (guess you may have to change your name now), in my biased opinion, I think you made the right choice:thumbsup: . I bought a Paris Carbon last month after trying out several bikes, including the new Madone 5.5. Even though I had a chance to demo a Paris for a week versus the typical 20-30 minute demo I had on the Madone, I definitely thought the Pinarello ride had a lot more "character" than the Madone. Even though the Paris is a different model and may have some slight geometry differences, it seems the Pinarellos consistently get very high marks for handling, so I think you will quickly find it more "responsive" than "twitchy." It does catch you a bit off guard at first, but I could not believe how fast I could take curves on fast descents with the Pinarello.

So look forward to your new rig with no regrets and be sure to post a picture when you get it.


----------



## trek5200cs (May 4, 2006)

cycleboyco said:


> trek5200cs (guess you may have to change your name now), in my biased opinion, I think you made the right choice:thumbsup: . I bought a Paris Carbon last month after trying out several bikes, including the new Madone 5.5. Even though I had a chance to demo a Paris for a week versus the typical 20-30 minute demo I had on the Madone, I definitely thought the Pinarello ride had a lot more "character" than the Madone. Even though the Paris is a different model and may have some slight geometry differences, it seems the Pinarellos consistently get very high marks for handling, so I think you will quickly find it more "responsive" than "twitchy." It does catch you a bit off guard at first, but I could not believe how fast I could take curves on fast descents with the Pinarello.
> 
> So look forward to your new rig with no regrets and be sure to post a picture when you get it.


Thanks CycleBoyco! Of course the Paris is in a somewhat higher eschelon. Perhaps even better carbon fiber. Nonetheless, yes, I agree. The Pinarello has a LOT more character and responsiveness than the new Madone frame. (Based on my comparitive 20-30 minute demo rides on some mildly hilly roads) It's not that the Madone did anything wrong. It was simply uninspiring to me. The 4:13 had me at hello! Funny thing was that I've only test ridden Campy components once before and I didn't care for them. But this time, after a few shifts, I was in love with the Campy Chorus 10 speed as much as I enjoy Dura-ace.

Yeah, hehe, I am strongly thinking I am going to have to change my logon name. My local bike shop and I are going to sharpen the pencil tomorrow. I don't think I'll ever regret riding this amazing 4:13! Thanks for the support.

Any suggestions whether to stick with the Campy Eurus wheel set, or consider the Mavic Kysrium Premium (New SL/ES style)?


----------



## cycleboyco (Oct 6, 2007)

*My 2 cents on your wheelset question*

On your wheelset question, I've had the Ksyrium ES the last 2 seasons and think they are great. They have stayed true and the only maintenance I've needed is to have the front hub tightened recently.

That said, I wanted something new for the Paris and liked the idea of having my wheels match my gruppo , so I went with the Campy Shamal Ultras in titanium. They just came in and I'll hopefully have them for Christmas (Merry Christmas to me). I have always had lower profile wheels like the Ksyriums and was looking for something a little more aero.

I think you're choosing between 2 great wheelsets. I would think the Eurus will be a little stiffer due to their higher rim profile - if you are concerned about the already stiff 4:13 frame, you might want to think about the Mavics. Another consideration is all the conflicting posts you read on the difficulty on changing tires on Campy wheels :mad2: - the Mavics are very easy to put tires on - I rarely need levers.

I'm not an expert on wheels, I just claim to be one on forums, so I'm sure your LBS will have better advice.


----------



## toonraid (Sep 19, 2006)

Eurus have 24/28 rim height vs the 22/25 on mavics but if you want to go down the comfort road then consider Neutrons or Neutron Ultra's that are low profile.


----------



## trek5200cs (May 4, 2006)

I decided to stick with Campy and the Eurus wheel set. Maybe I'll upgrade one day to something else, but these wheels are way better than my old Rolf's by a mile! (And I usually use tire levers to change tubes anyway. So no big deal there if required) My LBS will swap out the wheels in a week or so if I decide I need something more comfort oriented, but I'm guessing these will feel just fine under my 190 - 200 lb body.

Thanks for everyone's feedback and support. I am beyond excited! The Pinareallo 4:13 was paid in full today! I am having the shop swap out the Deda aluminum bars for low-rise FSA SLK Carbon Ergo bars. (I think that's the model) The carbon bass have a shallower drop so I won't be hunched way over when I'm down in the drops. And the carbon weave just matches the Pinarello like it belongs. My LBS said try the FSA Carbopn bars, and if I don't like them and want to swap them for something else, no problem. I also had the my LBS put Look Keo Sprint Peddles. I've been on my old, heavy Look 396's for years now. So it's time for an upgrade worthy of my new 4:13 and offers a nice weight savings too.

I am going to pick it up the Pinarello on X-mas eve when I have time to get the fitting and angles adjusted. OMG! I can't believe I had to leave it today, but withe the holiday craziness, I just didn't have time. This is going to be awesome! I believe as LookDave pointed out, if I got the other, less expensive bike that I liked less, while it would have served me just fine and represented a nice upgrade from my '01 OCLV 5200, I would have continued to wish I had spent a bit more for the Pinarello 4:13. Yes I'm stretching a bit financially, but I know I'm going to LOVE my new ride and the extra dollars will be forgotten about by springtime.

... and as people pass the slowest guy going up hills (me), they'll say; Nice bike! and I'll know it was all worth it. hehe


----------



## toonraid (Sep 19, 2006)

I am also the slowest guy on the trail - well usually. Late summer while on one of my loops around the local park (which is used a lot by young athletic club riders) as I was turning into the park there was a 60 something year old guy on a flashy new pinarello and I thought "at last here is someone I can take" I huffed and puffed and overtook him after about a mile - so there was me happy that I was no longer the slowest guy till lap 2 when he cruised past ..... not sure if it was a Paris or Price so maybe you won't be the slowest guy after you get on your new Pina.


----------



## trek5200cs (May 4, 2006)

Here she is! Didn't get an '08 Madone or a Cannondale Synapse afterall. Go figure! I am beyond excited about my choice though! A dream machine! It's going to take a little getting used to the Campy Shifters coming from Shimano for many years. So I hope I love them. If not, I can always try SRAM. I love the Campy Eurus wheels! 

Pinarello 4:13
Campy Chorus Groupo
Campy Eurus Wheels
Vredestein Fortesa tires
FSA K-Force Carbon Bars
Deda Newton Stem
Pinarello House brand MOST Carbon post
Selle Flite (Pinarello logo) retro Saddle with Ti Rails
Look Keo Sprint Peddles
Reynolds carbon Bottle cages
Cateye Wireless Computer

Here are some pics as promised! Comments always welcome!


























































































Merry Christmas to me!!  I wish all my cycling friends a wonderful Holiday and I hope Santa brings you everything you want!


----------

